# Is this sand ok to use?



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

After much searching, I got a bag of filter sand that says it is specially processed silica sand. Is this ok to use in my tank, will it alter ph in any way or cause massive algae problems?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm quite sure if it's pool filter sand it safe to use & it will do nothing positive or negative for Ph or cause any algae problems, to my knowledge. What brand is it?


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

It is Target Filter Sand, I asked for pool filter sand and this is what I was given.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This stuff?










I'm no expert & hopefully there will be more opinions soon enough, but here is the MSDS sheet on it, looks safe enough to me: http://ca.brockwhite.com/files/Resource/MSDS/Filter_Sand_and_Gravel_MSDS.pdf

Make sure you rinse it real good before adding it


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

My bag looks different, but I am pretty sure it is the same stuff. Thanks for the info.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Where did you get it ? That might be give us some idea what kind of sand it is.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Most filter sand at pool places are likely supplied by Target who make construction aggregates. Target also supply the sand blasting sand to Lordco.

Silica sand is silica sand.


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

I got it from the local plumbing supply shop that sells stuff for pools also. I am aware that silica sand is silica sand, but what does that mean in terms of adding it to an aquarium? Is it good, bad, neither?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not bad and nothing particularly good. Silica sand is a relatively stable material, it adds nothing to the water other than a subtrate for plant roots to grow.

They are graded and packages for different markets.

Pool filter sand a graded for grain size within a range so there is little fine to plug it up the filter media. That is why it is better than play sand which has lots more fine particles.


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

Great, thanks for the info.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Out of interest is this what the bag looks like?


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Silica is inert - it does not break down (chemically). You may be aware silica is the base compound used in glass manufacture. As long as it is thoroughly washed, it will never affect water chemistry


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, that is exactly what it looks like. I put it in the tank and it looks great, very natural. Thanks for everyone's help.



Diztrbd1 said:


> Out of interest is this what the bag looks like?


----------

